# Airport Extreme/Express "WDS"



## AquaAngel (Jun 3, 2006)

Good day to all, my first post on this forum and as i can see, it is good to see a big Forum such as this one to help us around and as you know, if i am writting here, well that is because i have a problem. let's go to the point.

I have an Airport Extreme and recently bought and Airport Express to extend my signal "So called Bridging". As i had a weak signal from my second floor where my main base station is sitting downstairs. 
SO far my WDS network is working wonderfully and i have a full signal which makes me happy, BUT

I am also running another computer on the network which is an old mac mp 266 "tour" and currently running mac os 9.2 connected to my Express via the ethernet plug. I can Surf without any problem, but here the problem starts.

I want my mp 266 to run a server. Like i said, i can surf, but i can't log in other than locally as 10.0.1.5. i did all my port forwarding to my main base station and my express set up as a remote.

But before my wireless network crashed, i was able to log in into my mp 266 from my G5 with the mno-ip "no-ip dynamic" program which allow me to log on my server without knowing my own ip.

Now i no longer can log in other than locally.

Here are some pictures of my configuration:
Network

http://members.shaw.ca/aqua_angel/Picture%207.jpg

http://members.shaw.ca/aqua_angel/Picture%206.jpg

I do apologize for the big pictures, but i hope that this could be a misconfiguration of my part that is no longer working the way it should of.

Now i even tried to make it as relay instead of remote, but all the network goes out of wack.

i even went to the apple.ca site on the help section and hummm .... i wouldn't be writting here if i would of solved the issue. the schematic is nice, but doesn't really tells me how to configure it so that i can log on my own machine outside my local network.

So if you guys have any idea how i could get this network back to where it use to be by loggin in into my server/mac outside local? it will be really helpful.

Many thanks


----------



## AquaAngel (Jun 4, 2006)

still no replies to my problem.
then does anybody has a link/pdf file that gives a deeper training in that type of problem other than the Apple site and buying a book in that matter?


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 5, 2006)

I noticed that you are only sharing one IP address.  Do you have another DHCP server giving out addresses or are you configuring the other Airport Express clients manually?  If neither of the above is the case, then you need to enable the option below so that the Airport Express acts as the DHCP server, distributing addresses to the clients that need them.


----------



## AquaAngel (Jun 5, 2006)

i Have tried many configuration, except what you have posted, i will give that a try and no i haven't done the dhcp server setting and all is done automatically. i will try later on to do it manually as from what i have heard online for the WDS from my Express, the distribute ip should be off or turns itself off automatically or dialog box pops and ask to turn it off or set it up manually.

So i will give that a try later on today see how it goes.

cheers


----------

